# Kickboxing combinations (list)



## EMT

I've noticed that there is a lack of sites with Kickboxing combinations on the internet. And Kickboxing is like a younger brother to Muay Thai so I had to do something about it. I wrote this post with a brief list of simple and more advanced Kickboxing combinations. I'm thinking about writing another (longer) post about it. Maybe you want to contribute? Share with us your favorite combinations in this thread. I think this forum could be a valuable source for Kickboxers


----------



## marques

Good initiative. Good suggestions. What is missing as basics is combinations starting by front kick / teep. I may come back with some ideas.


----------



## marques

I am back. A general principle for my combos is mixing high and low, left and right, fake and true (and slow and fast).

Some examples:

Jab + cross + leg kick.
Uppercut + overhand + inside leg kick.
Teep (front kick) + jab + cross
Fake jab + light teep + question mark kick
Fake teep + jab + hook.
I cannot just follow combos. I may start the training/sparring with combos, but quickly I am trying alternatives or silly things.

The teep, more than a kick, can be used to create the right distance and angle for the next move.

The teep can also be quite well replaced by a 'toes kick' on the inside of the opponent's leg, above the knee (less visible, easier, faster and hitting close to the groin, it plays very well with the instincts).

Double attacks also work greatly (you start two strikes and you choose the best option at the last moment). The easiest example is jab-teep, teep-jab and it is how I close the distance and get the angle, often.​.​


----------



## Buka

Some of the ones I used to like...

Left jab, right hand, right roundkick low. The kick starts half way through that right hand.

Left jab, right hand, left hook, right uppercut to body, right roundhouse kick to head.

Counter his right hand with a left hook, right uppercut, left hook.

Slipping his right hand, left hook to body, left hook to head, hard roundhouse kick to his arms to keep him in check for a sec, left hook to body.

Slipping his right hand, right shovel hook to body or head, left hook to head.


----------



## DanT

Some of my favourite from Kung Fu / Sanda:

1. Jab, Jab, Jab, round kick to body 

2. Jab, Cross low, front kick to face

3. Jab, round kick to leg

5. Hook, round kick to leg, side kick to body


----------

